

Getting started with the IPython Notebook - rudimk
https://www.udemy.com/get-started-with-the-ipython-notebook

======
lutusp
This is not a link to an article about Python, it is an advertisement for an
absurdly expensive commercial course, one that costs US$10 per page, and
offers no clue about the quality of the material itself until the customer has
paid.

~~~
rudimk
Absurdly expensive? That's a bit too harsh, don't you think? I'd love to get
your thoughts on this one. One thing - $10 per page? Not quite sure I follow
you there?

~~~
lutusp
> Absurdly expensive? That's a bit too harsh, don't you think?

Compared to what? Compared to this?:

[http://ipython.org/documentation.html](http://ipython.org/documentation.html)

How can my comment be regarded as harsh, when someone is relying on public
ignorance of freely available, open-source documentation, written by people in
the public interest, to sell a substitute without any chance to preview the
materials?

> One thing - $10 per page? Not quite sure I follow you there?

Fair enough:

[http://i.imgur.com/CT8nu5e.png](http://i.imgur.com/CT8nu5e.png)

Which word didn't you understand?

~~~
rudimk
Okay. 1) I don't believe I'm relying on public ignorance. I think I'm relying
on the fact that a lot of people feel a video-based lecture works better for
them, than static documentation.

2) It's not $10 per video. You pay once, and you get the whole course. That's
a UX problem with Udemy.

~~~
lutusp
> I don't believe I'm relying on public ignorance.

What you believe isn't really compelling, but public ignorance is true force
of nature.

> I think I'm relying on the fact that a lot of people feel a video-based
> lecture works better for them, than static documentation.

People who sign up for a video course about computer programming very clearly
do not understand computer programming. Imagine one of the students applying
for a job as an IPython expert and saying, "I took a video course!"

This is not how people learn these kinds of things, in more than a superficial
way. But it is a way for businesses to make a lot of money from ignorant
people.

> It's not $10 per video. You pay once, and you get the whole course.

False. Each section is $10. Each course heading has a title, a duration, and a
requirement for $10. Did you bother to look at the graphic I posted?

> That's a UX problem with Udemy.

I'm sure that a dissatisfied customer will prevail in court, saying, "even
though each section was priced separately, I was given to understand that $10
covered everything."

~~~
rudimk
I'm pretty sure it's not $10 per section. It's $10 per course. Yes, the fact
remains that it's not clear. And yes, I did bother to see the image you
posted.

What you say about video course consumers not understanding computer
programming - well, you sure have a point. But then again, a _lot_ of good
coders take up Coursera courses. You're saying they don't understand
programming?

~~~
lutusp
> But then again, a lot of good coders take up Coursera courses. You're saying
> they don't understand programming?

It speaks to their level of seriousness and dedication. Also, since computer
programming isn't conducted by means of video, its teaching can't reasonably
be expected to be in that form either. It would be like learning about
marriage by watching videos, and then expecting to succeed at the real thing
on that basis. :)

~~~
rudimk
That's quote true - but one could also look at the videos as a means to an
end, right? Taking the marriage analogy, it's like getting into a live-in, to
see how marriage works. But then again, I'm the last guy to talk of
relationships!

IMHO, a video course needs more than just videos to get coders to get their
hands dirty. Practice problems, or just open-ended assignments. That's
something I am working on.

At any rate, thanks, mate. This was a pretty intense and interesting
discussion :)

